# dash lights, tail lights possibly brake lights not working after aftermarket stereo



## carguy013 (Aug 19, 2014)

Need some help here guys!

I recently installed a new stereo in my 05 nissan xtrail.  Had to cut through the factory harness as the harnesses i got from future shop never worked.   

I got the stereo working, however the tail lights, brake lights and dash lights do not work now.    (Havent yet checked fuses, I will do so this evening when i get home - Pretty sure that is likely the problem!)

When I say dash lights not working, I mean the ones that light up the speedometer, tachometer, fuel guage and such.   

also, for grounding, since there isnt an actual grounding wire on the factory harness, Is it possible to ground the deck to the metal mounting brackets that screw into the chassis to secure the stereo to the car? 

Heres what I know is working inside and out of the car.

Working:

-Cigarette lighter
-AC and AC Light
-Defroster and defroster light
-Air speed control and vent indicator light
-light up Transmission gear indicator in the dash
-All emergency lights in the dash
-Turn signals in front and back plus on the dash.

Not Working:

-Tail lights
-Brake lights (possibly but when i checked this morning we were facing the sun so it was a bit hard to tell)
-Tachometer, Speedometer, fuel gauge and engine coolant temperature lights


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I would think you have a couple of wires improperly connected in the loom. I changed the stereo in ours with no issues. Everything works like it should. No need to add an extra ground. Did you remove the instrument panel and possibly not reconnect it completely. I cant see how the tail lights would be connected to anything having to do with the stereo. Did you install a reversing camera? That taps into your reverse lights.


----------



## 96PathfinderJim (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a 96 pathy an I had the same problem when installing an aftermarket head unit, I found that my problem was the earth for the stereo, I had it connected to the loom when it needs to be earthed to the body because of the factory amp under the passenger seat, not sure why but it is a different earth. 
I changed earth and replaced fuse for tail lights and all is good. 
I hope it helps


----------



## nerzo (Jan 12, 2015)

I have the same problem, i just installed a new 5" deck in my dads 2003 xtrail, everything works fine except the park light circuit keeps blowing the 10A fuse, ive been looking around for a wiring diagram for the factory harness but had no luck.

I did however notice when i was testing the wiring using a test light that the Purple wire had continuity with earth.

Can somebody help me with the color coding for the stereo wiring ?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan X-trail Service Repair Manuals

I believe this link may be able to help you. Good luck with it. I have a 2006 version of the manual but I do not think it would help.

My set up purple wire is for right door speaker. The only thing I can think of is that your new unit has a safety feature that disables video unless the vehicle is in park, and somehow that is acting up and causing your problem.
To get around this you need to connect the wire from your head unit that would go to the parking brake wire. In the notes I have from my install of an Eonon unit for 2008 and up Nissans-- I wrote ''connect braking wire to power ( gnd ) wire''. But, to be honest I don't remember exactly what that entails, and I don't feel like pulling my unit out to confirm how and what I did.


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just resurrecting this thread. I have a similar issue but the radio is not the problem. 
I installed the stereo myself and it worked fine for a while. After a good bought of offroading on rocky terrain the dashboard lights stopped working. This also affects the rear running lights and the buzzer which reminds the driver to turn off the lights after exiting the vehicle. I have located the correct fuse which is under the hood. I first tried connecting a ground to my stereo but that didn't work. Then I disconnected the stereo and still no solution.

Any ideas of what else it could be? I haven't removed the instrument panel itself.

I'm Canadian and have a 2006 X-Trail Bona Vista.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Metalhead
My guess is that one or a couple of your new stereo wiring connections came loose. I would pull out all the wiring and check all your splices and wires for cut insulation that may be causing a short.


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

I used a stereo connection kit so the only real connection I did was connect the ground wire to some metal. As a test I completely removed the stereo including the harness and the fuse still blew.

Was committed to a trip this past weekend so drove it anyways. Realized the fog lights don't work and now see that in the service manual that they are on the same circuit. I guess I just search around and hope that I find the short somewhere.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

what fuse is it? If you have access to a multi-meter you might be able to track down which wire is potentially shorted without having to pull anything apart.


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

It is fuse #31 which is under the hood and under the air inlet duct.
I know what it controls (running lights, illumination, chime, fog lights, etc.) based on the manual. There is 12V getting to the fuse. 
I am just unsure of how to replicate a test light for the fuse block. Based on what I've read I would just remove all the bulbs and disconnect the connections to all the devices and plug them in one by one making sure they test light is good.


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

Weather was good so I pulled out everything associated with that circuit. Turns out one of the rear running lights was burnt out. Everything working fine now. I am sure glad it was nothing to do with the wiring. My multimeter was handy though.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

metalhead10 said:


> Weather was good so I pulled out everything associated with that circuit. Turns out one of the rear running lights was burnt out. Everything working fine now. I am sure glad it was nothing to do with the wiring. My multimeter was handy though.


Glad you got it all working, but I am confused by your conclusion. How does a burned out bulb affect other circuits? Also I must admit to some confusion as to what is a rear running light on the X trail? Which bulb or light are you referring to?


----------



## metalhead10 (Dec 16, 2014)

So when I had first hooked up the stereo I didn't use a ground because the wiring harness didn't come with one. It worked so I didn't feel it necessary. Also, (I can't remember) but might have hooked up the dimmer wire. Anyways, after pulling the radio out I cut any unnecessary wires such as the dimmer or power antenna and also connected the ground to some exposed metal. I had tried just taking the stereo out and turning the key on and it still blew the fuse. When I looked at one of the tailight bulbs (acts as both a brake and running light so there are two filaments) it didn't look right. The glass was visibily blackened and one of the filaments looked messed up (not straight) compared to the other side. I replaced that and all is good. Maybe the two filaments would contact each other and short out?


----------

